

Pupils Used to Communicate with People with Locked-In Syndrome - mhb
http://www.medgadget.com/2013/08/pupils-used-to-communicate-to-people-with-locked-in-syndrome.html

======
mhb
Full paper:

[http://download.cell.com/current-
biology/pdf/PIIS09609822130...](http://download.cell.com/current-
biology/pdf/PIIS0960982213007021.pdf?intermediate=true)

